# Impossible d'insérer pièce jointe dans message MAIL de Mac



## Lycantrope (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à résoudre mon problème, et cela bien que j'ai consulté plusieurs topics sur le sujet.

Le soucis est que je n'arrive pas à joindre (icone trombone) une pièce jointe à un message envoyé par le logiciel Mail de Mac. Je clique sur trombone, je choisi mon fichier pdf, je clique sur Choisir, j'envoi le message et il arrive sans la pièce jointe.

Par contre je peux faire le transfère d'un mail comportant une pièce jointe et cette dernière est bien transmise.

J'ai bien coché dans le menu EDITION/PIECES JOINTES/ les options 
- 1) Inclure les pièces jointe d'origine dans les réponses 
- 2) Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows 
- 3) Veillez à toujours insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message

Je vous remercie, par avance, de votre aide


----------



## gmaa (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Test fait : aucun souci sous 10.6.8 (SL) et sous 10.8.2 (ML)

Pour essayer d'avancer :
- Reset PRAM, cela ne coûte rien
- Utilitaire de disque, Réparation des autorisations. C'est aussi indolore,
- Onyx, vider les cache,&#8230;


----------

